# Beard Balm



## soapysoapysoap (May 23, 2015)

Hi all.

Just wondering about the above. Anyone got a half decent recipe they don't mind sharing?

If possible, from these ingredients:

Castor oil
Tallow
Avocado oil
Shea butter
Grape seed oil
Coconut oil
Sweet almond oil

This way i won't have to buy anything in

Ta all


----------



## boyago (May 23, 2015)

not sure about balm but here are some beard lubes in another thread.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51101


----------



## soapysoapysoap (May 23, 2015)

Thanks, but I'm after something that is generally less oily.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 23, 2015)

IPM will leave a less greasy feeling as will fractionated coconut. Though I've no made a beard oil


----------



## soapysoapysoap (May 23, 2015)

Noobie question alert:

what is IPM?


----------



## lillybella (May 23, 2015)

Isopropyl Myristate
Considered to be an emollient that softens the skin. Counteracts the “oily” feel in some lotions. Provides a soft and silky feel. Absorbs quickly.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 24, 2015)

soapysoapysoap said:


> Thanks, but I'm after something that is generally less oily.




And yet you list only oils and tallow as your possible ingredients. 

Maybe if you're more specific about what you are looking for, people could help more. 

Is it like x product? Is it like x product but with less of something or more of something?


----------



## soapysoapysoap (May 24, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> And yet you list only oils and tallow as your possible ingredients.
> 
> Maybe if you're more specific about what you are looking for, people could help more.
> 
> Is it like x product? Is it like x product but with less of something or more of something?



True, just not sure where to start. This is the stuff I'm trying to make my own version of:

http://www.dandy-lions.co.uk/category/beard-balm

This stuff leaves my beard soft and nourished, yet not oily at all

Was just wondering if anyone had any ideas is all


----------



## armyjung2079 (Nov 7, 2015)

http://www.growabeardnow.com/beard-balm/

http://www.therisingspoon.com/2015/04/diy-beard-balm.html?m=1


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 7, 2015)

From http://www.dandy-lions.co.uk/category/beard-balm the he ingredients list is this:

Rice bran oil, beeswax, argan oil, cocoa butter, avocado oil, hemp seed oil, fragrance (essential oils)


----------

